# What Beer do you guys drink?



## Berliner (Feb 23, 2011)

I drank Budweiser in bottles for a long time. I switched to Busch cans and its been working and cheaper. Budweiser seems to linger on you the next day and I discovered Bush is not that bad and it still does the job. Some times when I get a day off, I will buy a kicker like a can of Steel Reserve. When that happens look out I'm ready to howl at the moon  What beer combos do you recommend?


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

Red stripe or uhmmm peroni. Something different. Jamaican and Italian

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Have two taste in beer. 
1. Dark- Guinness, Killians Irish Red & Irish Stout. 
2. Cheap Trash beer- Miller high life, Genesee ($3.47 for a 6 pack of 16 oz) super cheap and I love it.

I will drink any beer, I will try any new beer I see and will drink multiple brands and styles in the same night. Warm or cold makes no difference to me. I keep it in the fridge but it I'm going somewhere I don't bother with a cooler unless its really hot. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## AlanC (Jun 16, 2010)

Busch works!


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

High Life!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

icehouse...


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm a cheap date so Busch light works for me........LOL..............Rich


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I like Molsons Golden and when I really feel frisky, I go for the Molsons XXX, smooth is all I can say , Mike


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

I won't dip below the $5.99 a 6-pack mark, that crap is to hard on the liver.


----------



## Liquid Assets (Jul 6, 2008)

PBR, it has a blue ribbon so it has to be good. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Miller Lite.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm a low life, living the high life so I drink bud light, our natural light.

Mr. A


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

Honey Brown or Shock Top Belgian wheat. mmmmm.
Free beer too unless anheuser busch made it.


----------



## Daduru (Apr 14, 2004)

Busch light, it started in college when everyone drank natty light, and I wanted to distinguish my beer. Grown accustomed to the taste now.


----------



## MICK FISH (May 10, 2010)

Better yet...what beer don't I drink??? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Shiner Bock. Tastes like beer should.


----------



## Red1 (May 3, 2011)

Rolling Rock in bottles


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

PBR all the way.



Liquid Assets said:


> PBR, it has a blue ribbon so it has to be good.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Nobody has said Yuengling? Original lager for me please!


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm not very picky at most times, but when I do feel discriminating I prefer a Guinness, or Red Stripe. Really dig the Mississippi Mud for some reason.

I will try anything at least once, but will never again put my lips anywhere near that Japanese crap Sapporo, or Keystone Ice. Those are the most disgusting beverages of any kind that I have ever had the misfortune of drinking.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I second Yuengling Lager......BUT if its in season during the summer.....Leinenkugel Summer Shandy....PERFECT summer beer or even a dinner beer along with Stella Artois


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I enjoy Leinencugel Summer shandy in season otherwise I'm a bud light man. How do you spell the above??? Tom


----------



## seahawk (Aug 1, 2008)

Labatt's Blue Light or the big can of Foster's for me.


----------



## mudkings (May 11, 2010)

1 busch lite
2 miller lite
3 coors lite
4 whatever you buy . Lol
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

Saugeye I believe its leinenkugel

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

i like yuengling when im just having a couple, natty light or bud light when im doin work, and anything when someone else buys it.


----------



## coachfozz (Mar 19, 2006)

Summer Shandy is the best

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mck1975 (Jun 18, 2009)

1. Sam Adams
2. Erdinger


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

the usual rotation in my garage fridge is: 
yuengling
new castle
guiness black


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Tried a sixer of that Third Shift Amber Lager, kinda like it! It's priced reasonably and might become my regular. I'll get some Great Lakes " Edmund Fitzgerald" every once in awhile because of our iron/steel industry in Cleveburg (nostalgia) and I'm a G.L. fan!


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

sierra nevada pale ale on pay day. Otherwise yuengling lager or PBR. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Sir Conways Irish Ale, Land Shark, Molson Golden, Moosehead Lager, Bass Ale, Sam Adams Irish Red, and Yuengling for the most part.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

JMLaceUp said:


> Saugeye I believe its leinenkugel
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Thanks----missed it by 1


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

coachfozz said:


> Summer Shandy is the best
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Yes Coach, it is good


----------



## fish*FEAR*me (Mar 8, 2006)

Dortmunder gold -payday with OT
Miller lite - normal payday 
PBR- Between pays LOL

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

Yuengling Light is the best light beer I've had, actually has flavor.

Just tried the Summer Shandy last week, very good.

Friend of mine hated Coors Light, he would tell people "it's like having sex in a canoe", folks would reply "huh, what do you mean?", he'd then reply "it's effin close to water."


----------



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

Miller Draft, Oh Yea


----------



## scappy193 (May 11, 2009)

+1 on the new castle, and tried the founders ale. Very good. Along with, in no particular order, sam adams boston lager, octoberfest, guiness draught and cloumbus ipa and pale ale. I drink many more but those are the ones in heavier rotation.

Sent from my DROID4


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Livin the High LIfe!


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Captian Morgans private stock straight on the rocks...budlight if that's not available

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Lots of fancy sounding beers fellers! This old hillbilly never heard of some of them. I've been drinkin Miller sense I was 14. Not that watered down lite piss they sell, the real stuff. The best I ever had was some German stuff called Worsteiner(may be mess spelled). Got it on tap at an old german bar in Loonyville Kentucky. The worst is Sam Adams. My Old Lady works at a fancy eatin joint and says they only sell about 1 bottle a month. I tried it a few years ago and bout spit it out. If you can drink that buzzard piss you got a pair buddy! That ol boy says he started brewin that puke in his kitchen. Tastes like he brewed it in his toilet water after a big ol BM.LOL!


----------



## chardoncrestliner (Dec 19, 2012)

1. Heineken
2. Miller Lite
3. Busch

They "have" to be in bottles and chilled.

Best cure for a hangover:

A Rollin' Rock and a glazed donut.

Dale


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

I like a lot of different beers but I typically reach for Mt Carmel and not just because its local. I really do feel that its one of the best micro brews around period. but I'll knock down a Budwesier too I just prefer Mt Carmel


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

You guys did it, I'm gonna break down and try that summer shandy. I usually don't go for those seasonal beers, but i ain't heard a bad thing about it. 

Surprised nobody has chimed in with Kentucky ale. I sure miss livin in central KY. Loved that stuff. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

dstiner86 said:


> Captian Morgans private stock straight on the rocks...budlight if that's not available
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Us, we should have out! 

Mr. A


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

I will drink about any beer handed to me, I prefer pretty much any Bell's beer though. Really like the two hearted.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Got to be cold, frosted mug is better, filled with Molson Golden or Labatt Blue.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Oh yeah, Stella Artois is a good beer too!

The worst for me is that Dos Equis crap. My wife was given some spanish sounding name beer by our neighbor and she thought it was that. So, she ordered it at a restaurant/bar and hated it so she gave it to me. It was all I could stomach to force it down. That is donkey piss in a bottle!!!!


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

CRAFT beer.....seldom go wrong. May cost more, but it's worth it in regards to taste, flavor, and alcohol content.


----------



## samfishdyt (Sep 15, 2010)

Guinness, I like to pick a random craft beer at the state store every now and again. Guiness goes great with bourbon, I also and a fan of any porter


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm a flip flopper when it comes to beer. I get on 6 month or so kicks. Right now I'm loving the the new Bud black crown


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

Made my own kegerator for my own beer. Beers are seasonal, right now I have a blue moon clone and a killian's clone on tap, some yuengling light in the fridge for after mowing the lawn.

Will be making some barleywine or Russian Imperial stouts this winter to help keep me warm (e.g. buzzed after 2)


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

My taste for beer pretty much runs the gamut; I prefer draft to bottled or canned though. I have a Niece that works for The Boston Beer Co. Like any good Uncle would, I support her career choice as much as I possibly can. I happen to like Samuel Adams, but thats beside the point. 
When Im not drinking a Sam Adams its usually a small local brew.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Rolling Rock or Labatts blue light. Depends on the mood. Also like the micro breweries when available. (Great lakes, Penn pilsener, etc...)

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

As I got older, I turned more toward wine and whiskey, but I still like good brew. There is just so much good stuff out there anymore if you are willing to pony up for the fancy stuff. 

If I could pick just one reasonably priced brew, it would be Foster's Ale. If you want some value (as in, don't drink more than two and drive) Molsen XXX is surprisingly good.

Probably you shouldn't drink more than one and drive.......What am I saying?...Never drink anything and drive!...but you guys already knew that.


----------



## chevyjay (Oct 6, 2012)

i'm drinking bud select these days, but some places have stopped carrying the six pack bottles. before bud select i drank bud ice for years. and like many others my friends and i drank busch light in college(it got to the point that the guy at the drive thru didn't ask what, just how much)
is that bud black crown any good? something has to be different about it since it cost about $1.30 more than the other bud products.


----------



## yogi (Apr 27, 2010)

Red apple ale 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

pppatrick said:


> You guys did it, I'm gonna break down and try that summer shandy. I usually don't go for those seasonal beers, but i ain't heard a bad thing about it.
> 
> Surprised nobody has chimed in with Kentucky ale. I sure miss livin in central KY. Loved that stuff.
> 
> ...


I promise you will love it. Let me know. Tom


----------



## HCF (Apr 7, 2005)

Guinness, the Kentucky Bourbon ale is good, I'm fan of seasonal beers and micro brews. Like a good stout and beers with lots of flavor.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Been drinking Labatts Blue for a long time.


----------



## Gone Fission (Mar 13, 2005)

OnTheFly said:


> I will drink about any beer handed to me, I prefer pretty much any Bell's beer though. Really like the two hearted.


A man after my own heart. Bells 2 hearted is the best. I make a home brew version that is extremely close.


----------



## Indians (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm not too picky, but I really do enjoy a cold miller lite lol


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

yogi said:


> Red apple ale
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I've been curious about this one. Is it like a cider or a beer? I am not a fan of hard cider..


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

fish*FEAR*me said:


> Dortmunder gold -payday with OT
> Miller lite - normal payday
> PBR- Between pays LOL
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


My normal and feeling broke choices are a bit different, but I splurge on a 6 of dortmunder when I need a reward. Usually pay raise, holidays, birthday, and when out to dinner if the place doesn't have a decent special.



posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

bud light and bud light platnum...."stay thirst my friends"...also


----------



## ajangsta04 (Aug 7, 2007)

In no particular order..

yuengling 
coors light
312
bud light
hornsby (cider)
rolling rock


----------



## Breakaway (Jun 14, 2006)

Canadian when up north. Miller lite in the states

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## Spyderbell (Jun 10, 2010)

Bud light is my everyday

Pretty much any IPA is my favorite though couldn't name just one... though there are some BAAAD ones.

Newcastle is up there

Something I had at the bait shop/bar on put n bay a couple weeks ago was amazing at 10:30 am but by the next day I forgot what it was.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Any Sierra Nevada when the money is there. Yuengling Black and Tans or bock beer when thing are kinda tight. Yuengling lager when it's really tight and bud light if its the only thing in the fridge. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Bud Light is what I usually go for. I was just up in Cleveland for a wedding last weekend. I had Fat Head's Bumbleberry I think it was called. It's blueberry flavored and ice cold. It was delicious. Also in the Cleveland area, Lake Erie Monster is the strong stuff as far as beer is concerned.


----------



## scappy193 (May 11, 2009)

Gone Fission said:


> A man after my own heart. Bells 2 hearted is the best. I make a home brew version that is extremely close.


Ahh yes, should've been on my list. Definitely worth the price. And I wouldn't have tried it if it wasn't for finding out about it on OGF.

I'm going to have to head up to Anderson's with a list of all the ones on here I haven't tried.

Sent from my DROID4


----------



## kickinbass (May 25, 2009)

I used to drink Coors.. but then one day I woke up allergic to barley (dead serious). So now I can do redbridge and Michelob ultra light cider. Redbridge is terrible and the cider is good, but $10 a 6 pack


----------



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

Stroh's anyone?


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

Fresh out of college so I'm still hooked on cheap beer. Natty, PBR, Ginesse, Yuengs, bud light etc. Trout fishing in PA IC Light is a must. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DavidH (Apr 1, 2009)

Budlight is usually what I go for first, but I do like Shiner Bock, 3rd Shift Amber Lager, Dos Equis Amber, Newcastle Brown Ale or whatever someone happens to bring over.

But Budlight for campfire and general outdoorsy drinking


----------



## thigpend6 (Mar 18, 2009)

Anderson Valley Oatmeal Stout, but when I'm out on campus a good ole Yuengling


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

IPA's: Bell's Two Hearted, Oracle (fall), Hopslam (spring, (2x IPA). Deschutes Inversion, Hop Henge (spring, 2x+ IPA). Brew Kettle White Rajah. Columbus IPA, Bodhi (2x IPA), creeper (2x+ IPA). Fat Heads Head Hunter. Great Lakes Alchemy Hour (spring, will have a new name next year). 3-Floyds Dreadnaught (2x IPA). Founders Centennial, Devil Dancer (summer, 3x IPA).


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

crittergitter said:


> Nobody has said Yuengling? Original lager for me please!


..great beer right there! i tried the yuengling "light"...horrible....

..just tried a new beer called "bleeding buckeye"..made from an osu alumni guy..actually VERY GOOD!


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

Bud Light Platinums do the trick.

Natty or Busch Light if drinking games are involved.

Land Shark for summer cookouts.


----------



## Benboat (Jan 20, 2008)

BASSINaDL said:


> Stroh's anyone?


Ill second the Strohs. It was the first beer I drank when I started drinking beer and I learned to love it. Now that I am older I drink more Labatts and Coors Light.


----------



## hatfield75 (Jun 6, 2009)

Anything from the Great Lakes brewery with a nod to Edmund Fitzgerald. If you like dark beer the Anderson's carries one called Old Rasputin which is one of the best beers I have ever had. If I am on a budget it is Yuengling Black and Tan.


----------



## Ddog0587 (Nov 28, 2006)

My favorite all around beer since ive been out of college has been Michelob Amber Boch. Delicious and good price. I also love Yeungling, Newcastle, and Shiner Boch.

Miller High Life for doin' work

Worst: Sam Adam Boston lager and MGD. MGD was the first beer i ever tasted when I was 14. I thought i was laying under a race horse with my mouth open. Ive had it a couple times since my beer pallet has grown. Same thing. Horse piss. Maybe its from the traumatic experience that was my first beer.


----------



## Enthusiast (Jun 20, 2011)

kickinbass said:


> I used to drink Coors.. but then one day I woke up allergic to barley (dead serious). So now I can do redbridge and Michelob ultra light cider. Redbridge is terrible and the cider is good, but $10 a 6 pack


kickinbass, I woke up to find the same thing. I acquired celiac disease somehow. I used to try every beer I could and even made some my self. 

I agree with your take on Redbridge-just terrible. I find Bards a little easier to take. You might give Bards a try.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Try this http://www.williamsbrosbrew.com/beerboard/bottles/fraoch-heather-ale

Barley Hopsters in Delaware usually has it in stock. It is a little expensive but I have never tried a better "light" beer.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

I don't need beer. fishing is my addiction.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

I drank Bud for years but when they sold to the Germans something seemed to change. It just wasn't the same. Now I drink Coors.


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

not sure what all the fuss about the Summer shandy is?? Flavored beers have been around forever. There OK occasionally but I like my beer to taste like beer, there a little sweet for me to keep knocking back. Its the kind of beer where I can have 1 or 2.


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> I don't need beer. fishing is my addiction.


Give it time young gun... give it time. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

same thing I was thinking JMLaceUp....LoL.....nothing better than drinking a beer while fishing lol....especially trolling around the local reservoir on a warm summer night.....FISH ON! LoL


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

I_Shock_Em said:


> CRAFT beer.....seldom go wrong. May cost more, but it's worth it in regards to taste, flavor, and alcohol content.


This^

Unfortunately for my wallet, I love craft beer. Right now I'm really stuck on Belgian Trappist style beers. Chimay, Weyerbacher Merry Monks, Weyerbacher Insanity. These are usually 9-10% alcohol. After a couple of these I usually go back to Miller lite.


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

has anyone ever tried Dragonsmilk or Double Bastard? good stuuf but only do one or maybe a couple. my dad turned me on to it on christmas, he got it from andersons. definitely a full flavored beer. if im not mistaken its around 10%


----------



## spiff (Jun 3, 2004)

BitBurger...only out of the keg. GM of a German club....mmmmmmm


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

i'm watchin' the calories so i shoot for the light beers but for taste, price, and low calories - can't beat yuengling light


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

I like Leinenkugel's new Orange Shandy,Also Indigo Imp, and Blue Moon. The Colder the better!


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I'm really liking the Killian's Irish Stout. For a non micro brew price, you get a fair beer. I like Great Lakes and Thirsty Dog but I keep comming back to Heinekin.


----------



## rizzman (Oct 25, 2007)

I drank Miller lite for years, but was always more of a whiskey drinker, The doc put me on a non-gluten diet due to a medical issue and will be on it for the rest of my life. No beer he said... not really a big deal because he said "Jack" was ok to drink. I tried a non-gluten beer today called Red Bridge, tasted pretty good but is a bit expensive. And yes, non-gluten food sucks.


----------



## willy (Apr 27, 2007)

... But when i do










... It's usually a nice warm frothy mug of milt.


8)


Get soMe.


----------



## willy (Apr 27, 2007)

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...73D556F491A48EAF980D73D55&first=0&FORM=NVPFVR

1 = Killian's
2 = Blue Moon
3 = Guinness
4 = Whatever your passing my friend


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

What ever I happen to brew.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Yea I just started drinking Killian's Irish Stout a few months ago. Bought it the first time I saw it because I like Irish red and I like stouts. I love Guinness and many craft stouts but with killians you get a good, rich, smooth stout for cheaper. Its no Guinness Foreign Extra but I can't always pay $10 for a 4 pack. I would recommend it for and dark beer fans. 


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

Steel Cranium said:


> IPA's: Bell's Two Hearted, Oracle (fall), Hopslam (spring, (2x IPA). Deschutes Inversion, Hop Henge (spring, 2x+ IPA). Brew Kettle White Rajah. Columbus IPA, Bodhi (2x IPA), creeper (2x+ IPA). Fat Heads Head Hunter. Great Lakes Alchemy Hour (spring, will have a new name next year). 3-Floyds Dreadnaught (2x IPA). Founders Centennial, Devil Dancer (summer, 3x IPA).



Nice list!- Look up some Flower Power from Ithaca and Sculpin from Ballast Point!


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Simple....bud or busch

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Berliner (Feb 23, 2011)

Beer Report: Summer Shandy

This is after I had a 12 of Busch.

Its like biting into a raw lemon, it reminds me of a chick drink.

This stuff is really expensive, I'll stick with bush.


----------



## RELAYER3 (Sep 9, 2009)

My favorite beer is FREE AND COLD!!!


----------



## 'Rude Dog (Apr 11, 2004)

Daily brew is yuengling light out of kegerator in garage ( duaghter works at a sports bar, bar price is 49.79 / qtr barrel... economical and tasty...) kegerator at 31 degrees f, co2 pressure at 8.5 lbs, frosted pint glass from the freezer !!! awesomeness !!!. Bottled beer favorites are : North coast brewing scrimshaw pilsner, Shiner bock, Fullers London Pride english ale, PBR, Strohs, ocasionally a cold rolling rock, or Laker Lager.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

1. Leinenkugel honey weiss
2. Michelob golden draft light( can't get here only up north in mn and wi always stock up when I go back)
3. Leinenkugel summer shandy 
4. Coors light
5. Busch light. 

I also like to sometimes mix the summer shandy with the berry Weiss from leinenkugel very good on a hot day. The berry also mixes well with the honey Weiss..


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Any thing cold but Budweiser, & the low end buschs & natural lites, even though I like Michelob. Was drinking MGD for a long spell and after a round of golf and several MGDs we hit a bash in dowtown Canton and the sponser was Budweiser, so I had some bud lites. You know after several of one brand you can most defiantly taste the difference to another, this time nope, taste the same. Been doing reg. Miller now for some time. 
Thought I'd try some micro brews for St.Patty's day so I got me some Rocky Mtn. brewery and some high hoppy beers, $27. for 2 6 packs, all good.
Bought Labatts Blue awhile back with a rebate made it $.50 a beer, I think we got 8 12 boxes.
I do like the dark brews, like to try them all.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Summer Shandy


----------



## RiverCat (May 25, 2012)

I usually only drink when I'm at the quarry in Portage, or just hanging by a camp fire. 

So it's mainly whatever is in the cooler for me, which most of the time is Bud Light or Budweiser. Prefer Budweiser though.


----------



## wedebrook (Jul 29, 2009)




----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

The wet kind. Mainly ^^^


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

Fun fact. This thread has 2k views.... 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## gonefishing8807 (Dec 5, 2005)

Craft beers, normally I buy 22oz bottles to try out different things but I'll also pick up a 4/6 pack if it's not too crazy price wise. In my fridge right now I have Ithaca Flower Power, Dogfish Head 120 minute IPA, Goose Island Bourbon County Stout, North Coast Barrel aged Old Rasputin, Goose Island Night Stalker from 2011, A few Russian River beers I can't remember, Rouge Voodoo Donuts Maple Bacon stout, and I some others I am forgetting.


----------



## rrtresp28 (Sep 6, 2006)

Cold draft Blue Moon with a steak dinner cant be beat. Although budlight is my normal choice with the guys.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

I'll drink anything, and my beer of choice is always changing. That being said, right now I am ALL about that Sam Adams summer ale!


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

gonefishing8807 said:


> Craft beers, normally I buy 22oz bottles to try out different things but I'll also pick up a 4/6 pack if it's not too crazy price wise. In my fridge right now I have Ithaca Flower Power, Dogfish Head 120 minute IPA, Goose Island Bourbon County Stout, North Coast Barrel aged Old Rasputin, Goose Island Night Stalker from 2011, A few Russian River beers I can't remember, Rouge Voodoo Donuts Maple Bacon stout, and I some others I am forgetting.


Wow. That's quite a fridge selection. I currently have Bell's Hopslam (end of a case), GL Alchemy Hour, Dogfish Head Indian Brown Ale (hoppy brown, an IPA break), Brewkettle White Rajah, Bell's Oberon (wife's stash). Cellar has 2012 Sierra Nevada Narwhal, Brooklyn Double Chocolate Stout, GL Blackout Stout, some Hoppin' Frog stout bombers, Trader Joe's Vintage Ale bombers from 2009-2012. Dark, heavy stuff seems to be better with a year or more of aging.

Just added a sixer of GL Rye of the Tiger to the fridge. Good stuff if you enjoy the rye-based hoppy brews. Goes great with bold, spicy foods.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

ledslinger said:


> Nice list!- Look up some Flower Power from Ithaca and Sculpin from Ballast Point!


Had the Sculpin a few times in the past, once on cask. Great, but pricy stuff. Haven't tried the Flower Power yet. I'll have to add it to the wish list. Recently had some Heady Topper IPA from Vermont and Cigar City Jai Alai IPA from Tampa. Both in cans for a good reason - not be best looking brews in a glass with all of the suspended particles.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

I rock the Zima's with a jolly rancher in it. You guys don't know what you're missing.....:T

After a few of those, I wash it down with some Schlitz Ice.

Edit: Can't forget to have a nightcap consisting of a bottle of Night Train


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

hmmmmm beer none could not get used to the taste. Diet pepsi or diet coke for me


----------



## predator86 (Apr 19, 2011)

I love the english styles of beers and darks (stouts and porters) guinness is my favorite. 

Sent from my VS910 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

The beer I buy most is coors ....not coors light that tastes too watered down , but regular coors is darn good beer and better than budweiser anyday. When I go cheaper i usually get milwuakees best ice or natural ice. I like beer with flavor but I dont like paying a lot for it. If I feel like celebrating with some pricier beer I get one of the craft beers or corona.


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

RichsFishin said:


> I'm a cheap date so Busch light works for me........LOL..............Rich


Must be a local thing... Busch Light is my choice


----------



## coachfozz (Mar 19, 2006)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Yes Coach, it is good


Yeah when it isn't in season. Shock too and travelers both have a good shandy to get me through the off season.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

Wow....

I'm an IPA guy, and for me there is no finer beer the Great Lakes Burning River. Currently choking down a Dortmunder because the deliciousness of Burning River has not yet found its way to many stores down here.

There rest is just yellow water


----------



## WAR2LW (Jul 16, 2008)

If you are an IPA guy, it can be hard to find but the new favorite is Anti-Hero by Revolution. It is pricey but delicious!!


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

Love Railbender and Mad Anthony from Erie Brewing. Also Canadian Molson, Yuengling, and almost any kind of Irish stout or Irish Red


----------



## Binks61 (Apr 16, 2006)

My favorite beer is ah.........yours


----------



## Deep Trouble (Jul 8, 2010)

Working on the boat or if it's going to be a long day/night, I go with Bud Light or Miller Light. After work or out for dinner, I love GL seasonal brews. Can sip those and get the job done... My favorite though, like someone else said, is free and cold!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

Crown Royal Black is my drink of choice, but in beer its Guinees, Great Lakes Dartblunder, or Yuengling Black and Tan.


----------



## Crappiekiller17 (Jun 18, 2007)

Sam Adams Boston lager and red stripe, love the seasonal brews as well......Great lakes Christmas ale, same adams summer ale, just to name a few.....


----------



## catfishnut (Dec 23, 2010)

1- carlsberg elephant beer.....if I don't plan on walking much.LOL (7.2%)
2-Killians red
3-Shock-top honeycrisp apple wheat (5.2%)......just tried this the other day and it's some tasty stuff....with a kick.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

catfishnut said:


> 1- carlsberg elephant beer.....if I don't plan on walking much.LOL (7.2%)


Wow. That's a flashback. They still make that stuff? It was one of strongest around back when I was in college (quite a while ago). Now, I don't drink much below 7.2%! How times have changed since the craft/microbrew revolution started. Enjoying some GL Alchemy hour tonite (9.4% and smooth) - fortunate that stuff like that wasn't around during my college days...


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Gotta go with Bud Light!!!!! But any almost beer makes a good beer batter for deep frying FISH!!!


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

hang_loose said:


> Gotta go with Bud Light!!!!! But any almost beer makes a good beer batter for deep frying FISH!!!


You know, I don't even like most ales/lagers (I drink and love yuenling light - it's delicious, actually cheaper than bud light AND helps fend off the beer gut with low calories!) 

That being said, I gotta say if you're gonna *beer batter *something - you gotta go with somethin' that's got more heft to it. My favorite for cooking is probably Sierra Nevada Pale Ale (mmm, can't beat it - and it's made only just up the road from where I grew up!)










Seems people out in the Midwest are hesitant to step outside of what they know and have grown up with in regard to their eats. ("Fried fish is always eaten with tartar sauce or malt vinegar, what do you think you're gonna do to my fish with that MANGO salsa?!") 

But at the risk of being 'the outsider from california,' you REALLY gotta give this stuff a shot next time you come across a striper, wiper, or big white bass (don't forget to remove ALL the dark meat or you're gonna hate yourself when you bite into that delicious-lookin fish you've prepared)


----------



## CincyDave (Jan 19, 2007)

For an everyday beer, I like Yuengling lager. I also like to try different craft beers when i can find them on sale at Jungle Jims. Usually though, I drink one of my homebrews. Craft brew quality at PBR pricies. 

For your dark brew drinkers, check out Ten Fidy (10.5% ABV). It's like Edmund Fitzgerald on steroids. Not for the faint of heart.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

SamiFish said:


> Seems people out in the Midwest are hesitant to step outside of what they know and have grown up with in regard to their eats. ("Fried fish is always eaten with tartar sauce or malt vinegar, what do you think you're gonna do to my fish with that MANGO salsa?!") But at the risk of being 'the outsider from california,' you REALLY gotta give this stuff a shot [/U])


That may have been true a few years ago, but not anymore. When I moved to Columbus in the 80s, bratwurst was considered "ethnic" food. Now I live within a mile of two Ethiopian restaurants--not to mention everything from Asia and the Indian subcontinent. Yeah, the ketchup and tartar sauce brigade are still out there (I still love that stuff myself), but most of us have moved on to other things.

In fact, mango salsa is kind of not even last year...maybe last decade.


----------



## BassariskY (Sep 8, 2006)

Newcastle Brown Ale. Mm mmm good!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hutzr (May 17, 2012)

The employees at higher end breweries like Sierra Nevada,bells, new Belgium and UNITA urinate in the toilets after sampling the good beer. That is then collected and sold to Busch and Budweiser to make their beer.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Steel Cranium said:


> Wow. That's a flashback. They still make that stuff? It was one of strongest around back when I was in college (quite a while ago). Now, I don't drink much below 7.2%! How times have changed since the craft/microbrew revolution started. Enjoying some GL Alchemy hour tonite (9.4% and smooth) - fortunate that stuff like that wasn't around during my college days...


I tried the alchemy when winking lizard had it as their beer of the month a month or two ago. Good stuff! Have you ever had Golden Monkey by victory brewing co? Another I first sampled at the winking lizard and fell in love with. You can actually I d it one at most of the giant eagles around Columbus. GE usually has a decent beer selection actually.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Also: Rogue Dead Guy Ale. The g/f also picked up a sixer of their juniper something ale(basically IPA) which wasn't bad either.


----------



## crazyekickinit (Feb 19, 2011)

You guys must like shoddy-tasting beer. Yuengling is the only cheap beer I'll drink.

Thirsty Dog Siberian Nights - Had this once, fell in love, could never find her again. Reminds me of that one girl you once knew. Old Leghumper is pretty awesome too, and more common.

Rogue Dead Guy Ale - One tall boy of this will get me tipsy easily.

Breckenridge Vanilla Porter - Like eating dessert and drinking beer at the same time. Delicious.

Surprised nobody has mentioned GL CHRISTMAS ALE!

Sleeper beer: Samuel Jackson. It'll get ya drunk!


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

SamiFish, your picture just put deep fried fish on my menu tonight. Don't know about the SNPA though... If I can find it, I'll try it.:Banane35:.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

hutzr said:


> The employees at higher end breweries like Sierra Nevada,bells, new Belgium and UNITA urinate in the toilets after sampling the good beer. That is then collected and sold to Busch and Budweiser to make their beer.


Welcome to OGF hutzr........Nice first post.


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Cold.....that's pretty much the only requirement


----------



## gonefishing8807 (Dec 5, 2005)

Steel Cranium said:


> Wow. That's quite a fridge selection. I currently have Bell's Hopslam (end of a case), GL Alchemy Hour, Dogfish Head Indian Brown Ale (hoppy brown, an IPA break), Brewkettle White Rajah, Bell's Oberon (wife's stash). Cellar has 2012 Sierra Nevada Narwhal, Brooklyn Double Chocolate Stout, GL Blackout Stout, some Hoppin' Frog stout bombers, Trader Joe's Vintage Ale bombers from 2009-2012. Dark, heavy stuff seems to be better with a year or more of aging.
> 
> Just added a sixer of GL Rye of the Tiger to the fridge. Good stuff if you enjoy the rye-based hoppy brews. Goes great with bold, spicy foods.


Thanks, I need to get drinking so I can go out and buy some more though. You listed some awesome stouts, you ever try Night Stalker from Goose Island or Stones Russian Imperial Stout? Those two are awesome relatively easy to find stouts.



Matt Hougan said:


> Wow....
> 
> I'm an IPA guy, and for me there is no finer beer the Great Lakes Burning River. Currently choking down a Dortmunder because the deliciousness of Burning River has not yet found its way to many stores down here.
> 
> There rest is just yellow water


Can I suggest trying Fatheads Head Hunter or Any of the Hoppin Frog IPAs. They are a bit more then the Great Lakes stuff but very delicious if you want to change it up ever. Both are Local to Ohio as well. 



crazyekickinit said:


> Thirsty Dog Siberian Nights - Had this once, fell in love, could never find her again. Reminds me of that one girl you once knew. Old Leghumper is pretty awesome too, and more common.


Probably in my top three Favorite beers ever is the Barrel aged version of this, I've only seen it a couple times and it was mighty expensive. If my memory serves me correctly it was up around $12 or so for a snifter.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Matt Hougan said:


> Wow....
> 
> I'm an IPA guy, and for me there is no finer beer the Great Lakes Burning River.


It's interesting that an IPA guy would pick a pale ale as their fav beer. Burning River is good but it's not hoppy enough for me. Interestingly enough, I do think it's better than Commodore Perry IPA. That's one Great Lakes beer I find lacking a bit.


----------



## hutzr (May 17, 2012)

Thx. Glad to be a member.


----------



## DMinn Angler (Feb 13, 2012)

What Beer do I drink? The wet kind


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Has old leg humper been mentioned on this thread ? Just wondering. Tom


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

hutzr said:


> The employees at higher end breweries like Sierra Nevada,bells, new Belgium and UNITA urinate in the toilets after sampling the good beer. That is then collected and sold to Busch and Budweiser to make their beer.


 I agree 100% Hard to believe Bud is nationwide.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I think the original concept of this thread was to find out what people "drink" , not necessarily what our favorite is. Drinking only the very best high dollar beer regularly could be pretty expensive. If I have one , I'll have thirteen  so I can stomach just about any beer , long as I dont have to pay a lot for it.


----------



## catfishnut (Dec 23, 2010)

hutzr said:


> The employees at higher end breweries like Sierra Nevada,bells, new Belgium and UNITA urinate in the toilets after sampling the good beer. That is then collected and sold to Busch and Budweiser to make their beer.


I.......did.......not.......know.......that!!


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Has old leg humper been mentioned on this thread ? Just wondering. Tom


 I have one of those sitting in my lap!


----------



## Great MLenko (Mar 10, 2013)

MANweiser - Yuengling - Pabst when I'm broke.


----------

